# Enter USB TV tuner card



## vedangbakshi (Aug 3, 2009)

The tv tuner card worked well for 1 year on my compaq celeron, 256 MB Ram. However I have started facing a problem since last 1 month. The screen goes black with sound "kkk". A pop up on the task bar displays that the USB device is not recognized and that it can work faster on a USB2.0. If I replug the device, it sometimes works and sometimes gets stuck, in which case I have to switch off the laptop as even task manager can't kill the program. I am a noob with all the computer hardware lingo, so kindly excuse the not so tech savvy language.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Sounds like the tuner card may be failing. Do you have any problems with other USB devices? You could try updating the Mobo chipset drivers.


----------



## vedangbakshi (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. To be honest, the 250 gb transcend external hard disk also disappears many times. However there is no problem with the USB mouse or even when I connect my digi camera. How do I update "Mobo chipset drivers". Heard about it for the first time. :4-dontkno


----------

